# Non penetrating sex



## Maq (Aug 26, 2014)

Due to a medical condition me and my wife cannot have penetrating sex. Any ideas how to go about?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

oral, anal, heavypetting/fingering clit, hand jobs, clit rubbing with your penis, vibrators


----------



## dormant (Apr 3, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> oral, anal, heavypetting/fingering clit, hand jobs, clit rubbing with your penis, vibrators


I agree. The wife and I started this approach from about 13 years ago up until around 3 years ago. Now we do nothing.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Long, slow kisses on the neck. Sensual touching.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Long, slow kisses on the neck. Sensual touching.



go on...


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Gentle rubdowns, really slow teasing. 



(mind, gutter).


----------



## Happilymarried25 (Mar 19, 2014)

Maq said:


> Due to a medical condition me and my wife cannot have penetrating sex. Any ideas how to go about?


My husband and I haven't had penetrating sex for 8 years due to his medical problems. We make up for it by cuddling every night, kissing, hugging and oral sex.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

There's nothing (almost) like a good long make-out session. Sit on the couch, love bites, deep tongue, look into each other's eyes. Gaze at each other. Love stares It's great.


----------



## NorCalMan (Dec 14, 2011)

We go with oral and handjobs ... sometimes long tease and denial sessions .. then go back and start over hours later.
Also there are male sleves that she uses on special occasions.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

bondage, role play, dress up, Japanese rope bondage, fetish, aind snce your not getting it anyway--chastity belt and other humiliation hardware, water sports, sexual photography, masturbation methods that do not penetrate--such as a vibrating bullet, remote controlled vibrating panties, nipple clamps, feather dusters, blindfolds, riding crops, any toy from the "wicked wanda" collection...

I assume you mean you can not enter her vagina? What about anal sex?

The list goes on and on. just keep and open mind, try out stuff, and see what you both like, and what you both think is Meh!


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

dormant said:


> I agree. The wife and I started this approach from about 13 years ago up until around 3 years ago. Now we do nothing.


Why? Those techniques produce pleasure.


----------



## dormant (Apr 3, 2012)

treyvion said:


> Why? Those techniques produce pleasure.


Neither of us are interested in each other, that way, any more.


----------



## fleet (Aug 26, 2014)

Look into Nuru Massage. I hear it's pretty big in Asia and now starting to become popular in the West. It involves a gel-like substance that is made from natural ingredients and you add a little water to it. It acts as a slippery body lube so that you and your partner slide against each other.

Aparently, the stuff doesn't stain the sheets, but there are some companies that now make drop sheets and fitted sheets to protect your bed from the dampness (this is becoming big bussiness I guess).

I've seen a few different companies selling supplies for it on the web. Couldn't tell you which is better since I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Maq (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks for all the ideas, some are, uhm, interesting


----------



## Rayloveshiswife (Sep 25, 2013)

Google sensate touch. I also love to cuddle and make out, but my wife gets aroused to easily and says I'm teasing her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

another option:

a woman's nipples are hooked up to the exact same pleasure center in the brain as the clitoris is. If you stimulate her nipples for long enough, and intense enough, the brain gets stimulated just the same way as if it was clitoral stimulation. Do it enough and the brains input circuits get overloaded, and it literally can not tell WHERE the stimulation input is coming from anymore.

THis means that many women, whether they realize it or not, are capable of an orgasm with nothing more than intense nipple play.

So maybe you try that. You will need to use your tongue, mouth, fingers. Start slow, using your mouth and tongue. And build up the stimulation. At the end, you should be fairly intensely rubbing one breast/nipple with your hand, and intensely sucking on the other nipple with your mouth. Expect it to take at least 10 minutes.

The orgasm she will get will be very intense...like a "full body" orgasm.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Maq said:


> Due to a medical condition me and my wife cannot have penetrating sex. Any ideas how to go about?


Your condition or her condition?

What are your ages?


----------

